# [Connection To Host Lost] Star Wars Battlefront II Problem



## chewgum

I just joined so I thought I'd also say "hello"

But lately I've been having problems. I can't seem to play any multi-player game on battlefront II because everytime I join it says *Connection to host lost* and then boots me out. Plus I just recently got this port foward checker and it tells me my port is not reachable and I have no idea what to do because I really want to connect to people, plus me and my friends will soon try out battlefront II ( on steam) with either tunngle or openVP and i don't know if it'll let me play with them. So what can I do to fix any of these problems?

Thank you for your time and future solutions.:thanx:


ps. I'm using a windows XP SP3 and I have a netgear router


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF please see the info here about port forwarding Free Help Forwarding Ports - PortForward.com you can then check what port you need to forward


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Hello. 

Has this just started or has it always done it?


----------



## chewgum

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Hello.
> 
> Has this just started or has it always done it?


This is gonna sound bad, but I noticed this happening after I installed a few mods on the desktop. The thing is, I've had the same mods before and it would work but the only reason I had to re-install them was because I was cleaning my pc from everything. But not it happens everytime I try to play


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Have you tried removing the mods?


----------



## chewgum

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Have you tried removing the mods?


Yes, with them it does this and without them it still does this.

And these mods are some of the most popular ones on the game so I wouldn't think they'd give me a virus or something


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Well, sometimes mods can mess with a game. So just to be clear, you used to be able to play BFII multiplayer, but since the mod install you can't. Have you tried reinstalling PunkBuster? Is it and the mods allowed through your firewall?


----------



## chewgum

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Well, sometimes mods can mess with a game. So just to be clear, you used to be able to play BFII multiplayer, but since the mod install you can't. Have you tried reinstalling PunkBuster? Is it and the mods allowed through your firewall?


I haven't installed PunkBuster but I will soon and try to connect. And I haven't allowed battlefront II or any mods through my firewall.

By the way, I found out more about port fowarding but when I tried it, it didn't work. The PF website just had star wars battlefront and star wars battlefront gamespy. I tried the gamespy but it didn't connect me. I don't know if this is just for the first battlefront because it didn't say battlefront II or if I have to open ports with both sections. Or if I didn't do it right.

Plus my router is a Netgear WNR1000 I just found out.


----------



## chewgum

I don't think punkbuster works with battlefront II


----------



## joeten

Hi please see this and also the port you would need is probably exactly the same regard less of which version of the game Port Forwarding
this is just an example of what your looking for in the router Port Forwarding - NetGear - WNR1000 (NetGear Firmware) | PcWinTech.com™
seems both version on port forwarding use the same port Port Forwarding the Netgear WNR1000 Router for Starwars Battle Front


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Have you checked if the BFII servers are still up? I was thinking that GameSpy was no longer available.


----------



## joeten

Your right GameSpy: Goodbye, And Thank You From The GameSpy Team - Page 1


----------



## chewgum

People still play the game though, I am able to see servers and join them, it's just it when the map loads it boots me out once the character select opens up. Also let's just say I can't open my ports because the servers are shut down, would my friends be able to join me through a LAN client like tunngle or openVPN? (we had hamachi for garry's mod but it stopped working for them for some reason and we never tried it with battlefront II)


----------



## joeten

From what I see there are not that many playing the game you can check here Star Wars Battlefront 2 Server List | Search Swbf2 Stats, Rankings, and Banners in United Kingdom/England [GB] - Game Tracker


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I think you're right and the servers are still up, because people still play FSX and it used GameSpy.

I've never used Tungle or Hamachi really, so let me get some other techs involved. Unless Joe has some more ideas.


----------



## joeten

No never use those, you did see that earlier post from gamespy perhaps the game just lost favour and they re-purposed the server


----------



## Wrench97

I have a feeling it's all through Steam now, the Xbox servers where shut down in 2010, and there were a lot of issues with Win7 x64 not being able to play the game.


----------

